# New Site Sponsor - Free County Map Giveaways!



## nodakoutdoors.com

Guys, we have a new site sponsor Midland Atlas.

They're promoting their new sportsmen maps, which I've seen and are very sweet for scouting for both hunting/fishing.

The 8 1/2 x 11 Edition includes:
~ GPS references
~ Public Hunting Land
~ Landownership Maps

They would also like to giveaway a map of choice (any ND county) to 5 lucky winners!

*To win, just post up welcoming Midland Atlas to Nodak Outoors and we'll pull the 5 winners at random at the end of this month.*
--Nodak Outdoors supporting members receiving double points.--

Thanks again to Midland Atlas and good luck to everyone!


----------



## taddy1340

Thanks Midland Atlas!


----------



## goose killer

Welcome midland atlas. Thanks for sponsoring nodak outdoors.


----------



## woodpecker

Thanks Midland Atlas and welcome aboard


----------



## KEN W

Thanks.....Midland Atlas


----------



## jmmshadow

Thanks and Welcome Midland Atlas

:beer:


----------



## Madison

Thanks midland atlas..I could use a new map cause I'm always lost. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Duck Commander

Wow a sponsor from my hometown, Thanks Midland. Mike F.


----------



## sotaman

Thanks Midland would love to get a map..


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Welcome Midland Atlas! :beer:


----------



## spoiler92

Thank you Midland Atlas for your sponsorship and count me in on the drawing!

Spoiler92


----------



## djleye

Thanks Guys.....Very cool idea!!!!


----------



## fox412

Thanks Midland Atlas for the sponsership.


----------



## BenelliBlaster

Thanks guys - Cool sponsorship


----------



## Shu

Thank you to Midland Atlas for supporting Nodak Outdoors!


----------



## Draker16

Thanks Midland Atlas


----------



## Chris Schulz

Thanks Midland atlas! and welcome


----------



## GooseBuster3

Thanks Midland!!


----------



## Goose Whisperer

Thanks Midland Atlas


----------



## Ref

Thanks and welcome Midland.


----------



## zogman

Great job Midland. When the flood/fire destroyed our survey ofice in 1997. Midland atlas replaced our destroyed atlas' at 1/2 price. Very nice of them at that time. Very nice now :beer:


----------



## Dak

Welcome midland atlas. Thanks for sponsoring nodak outdoors. :beer:


----------



## RWHONKER

Welcome Midland Atlas. Thanks.


----------



## lundq

Thank you, thank you Midland Atlas!


----------



## ndoutdoorsman

Welcome Midland Atlas and thanks for the gift givaway.....


----------



## MSG Rude

Welcome to the best darn sportsmans web site around and thanks for the chance. See ya on the lake!


----------



## muskat

Thanks Midland for the oppurtunity! :beer:


----------



## quackattack

Thanks Midland Atlas!
:beer:


----------



## Choclab

Thank you Midland Atlas and welcome aboard!!


----------



## buckseye

Thanks Midland Atlas


----------



## 155MM

"Way to go Midland".........I would like a map of Nelson County should I hit the jackpot! If I don't, how much is a map with shipping?

[email protected]


----------



## Springer

Welcome aboard Midland Atlas.


----------



## mallardhunter

Welcome midland atlas, thanks for joining, but don't put me in the drawing. :beer:


----------



## ChrisP

Welcome Midland, and thanks for sponsoring a give away, never can have too many maps!


----------



## Lance Pardee

Welcome Midland Atlas to Nodak Outoors. Those things look awesome.


----------



## MnDiver

Thanks midland atlas.. 8)


----------



## jd mn/nd

Thanks and Welcome Midland to the site Chris sure knows' how to pick'm.
I look forward to seeing your maps. Even if I don't win I will purchase one from you!!

Thanks J.D.


----------



## Walleye fisher

Welcome to the group Midland. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk

Welcome to the site. I could use a new atlas, mine has more scotch tape than map!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

Welcome Midland Atlas. Thanks for sponsoring this great site.


----------



## marine_man

Thanks Midland Atlas!

marine_man


----------



## SiouxperDave25

Thanks Midland Atlas.


----------



## griffman

Thanks Midland Atlas.


----------



## mallard

Thanks midland atlas!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Welcome to Nodak, Midland Atlas!!


----------



## duketter

Welcome aboard Midland Atlas to Nodak Outoors!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Maverick

Thanks Midlands and Welcome aboard!!!!


----------



## DUtyler

welcome to nodak outdoors. thanks for sponsoring.


----------



## jhegg

Welcome Midland Atlas to Nodak Outoors.


----------



## leadshot

Welcome and thanks Midland Atlas.


----------



## north14

Nice to see another new sponsor, thanks Midland Atlas! :beer:


----------



## jamartinmg2

Welcome and thank you, Midland Atlas!! :beer:


----------



## rowdie

Welcome Midland Atlas


----------



## Troller1

Welcome Midland Atlas and Thanks!
Troller1


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

Welcome and thanks for the chance on a new map.


----------



## autumnandsnows

Welcome Midland Atlas, looking forward to using that new map next fall on my 1st fall hunt to North Dakota.


----------



## BigDaddy

Thanks for the sponsorship Midland Maps! It is appreciated.


----------



## woodie1

welcome midland!

thanks now if i win i won't have an excuse for getting lost


----------



## njsimonson

Thanks Midland Atlas! Welcome to the site!


----------



## gaddyshooter

Welcome aboard. :beer:


----------



## Hunterda

Thanks Midland Atlas & Welcome!


----------



## sierra03

thanks midland atlas, welcome


----------



## mngooser

Thanks Midland Atlas!


----------



## HARRY2

Welcome,Midland Atlas


----------



## Cinder

Welcome & good luck with the new atlas.


----------



## Fallguy

Welcome Midland Atlas!!!


----------



## J.D.

Thanks and welcome! :beer:


----------



## mirage1

Thanks midland atlas :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## dcline

Hey! Sounds good to me! Welcome Midland Atlas!


----------



## dekehunter

Thanks Midland, you also make a great atlas!


----------



## Str8Shooter

Welcome Midland Atlas.


----------



## nd_gunslayer

Thanks Midland Atlas!


----------



## 870 XPRS

Thanks Midland Atlas!!! Welcome to the Site.


----------



## Drew Willemsen

thanks for the chance!!!


----------



## guppy

Welcome Midland


----------



## Buck Jones

Welcome aboard Midland Atlas! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Welcome and thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## tumblebuck

Welcome Midland Atlas and thank you!


----------



## faithsdave

Welcome to the site and thank you.


----------



## Acemallard

WELCOME Midland Atlas to Nodak Outoors GLAD TO HAVE YA ON BOARD.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER :beer:


----------



## fishguts

Welcome Midland Atlas and thank you..


----------



## Alamosa

Welcome Midland Atlas!


----------



## stoeger

Thanks Midland Atlas.


----------



## duckbuster434

Welcome. Thanks for sponsoring this great site.


----------



## Schming21

Thanks a lot! Looks like an excellent product!


----------



## pappyhat

Thanks Midland Atlas, welcome to the site..


----------



## cgreeny

Wlecome and thanks Midland Atlas


----------



## win4win

Thanks Midland and Chris!


----------



## cootkiller

Welcome Midland atlas'.

cootkiller


----------



## drjongy

Welcome to Nodak Outdoors, Midland Atlas, and thanks for the great giveaway!!


----------



## Splake

Welcome Midland Atlas


----------



## Hunter_58346

Great Product>>>>>Have five now!


----------



## Shooter

Thanks Midland Atlas and welcome to the site! :lol:


----------



## Goodfella

Thanks Midland. Welcome


----------



## mh454

Thanks and welcome Midland Atlas.


----------



## SnakeyJake1

Thanks Midland Atlas and Welcome to the Nodak Outdoors!!


----------



## mmabe

Thanks Midland!!


----------



## upland420

Hola.... muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Goosehunter04

Welcome Midland Atlas!


----------



## duckbuster808

Thanks Midland Atlas and Welcome to the site!


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Thanks Midland Atlas! 8)


----------



## Rick Risvold

Thanks Midland - Love your Atlas'


----------



## wabbithunter

welcome Midland Atlas to Nodak Outoors


----------



## Habitat Hugger

Welcome and thanks for the sponsor. I'll have to check out your website.


----------



## pjfretland

Welcome Midland Atlas!


----------



## dunkonu

Welcome & Thanks Midland Atlas


----------



## R y a n

Welcome midland atlas. Thanks for sponsoring nodak outdoors.

Benelli


----------



## Leo Porcello

Welcome and THANK YOU Midland Atlas!!!!! :beer:


----------



## bioman

Thanks for the opportunity and Welcome to NoDak Outdoors.


----------



## cranebuster

Thanks a lot Midland Atlas


----------



## BobHAJ

Welcome We all like to support those that support us.
BobHAJ


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Closed, thanks for entering!


----------

